# Just got in my skin tite silicone makeup



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW, ummmmmmm, nasty.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Link to product pretty please? i love the wound . nasty and awsome!


----------



## horrorfanatic (Oct 8, 2010)

Not sure if this is where he got it from, but here is a link to a website that has videos and online ordering.....

http://www.smooth-on.com/Skin-Tite=-Silic/c1262/index.html?catdepth=1


----------

